# Rats need homes in Southwest Florida!



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

A friend of mine is having to re-home all of her animals for several reasons. Almost all of her animals have found homes except for hers rats. I would love to take them in for her, but I do not have the time or money for another rat. She has three boys and I believe six girls (if I remember correctly). I know one of the girls is two years old and the rest of the girl's ages are spread apart a bit. The boys are brothers and a few months old. If anyone would like further information you can message me or post here. She is located in Punta Gorda Florida.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Did she ever find homes for her rats? She should try the Florida Rat Community on Facebook, it's a pretty active community. Or FloridaRat.com, an online forum which has been recently revived.


----------

